# Humanoids from the Deep (1980)



## steve12553 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was in a real low-level-brain-activity mode last night and I stumbled across this gem that I hadn't seen in probably 25 years. It filled the bill nicely. Not the dumbest story ever. Ugly monsters. Gratuitous nudity. Lots of blood and guts and an ending that was copied more than once and is still fairly shocking. Watched it back to back with *Battle Beyond the Stars *and had a Roger Corman evening which does make for a good low-rain-wave-activity time.


----------



## Sorceress (Mar 5, 2012)

This was bad for sure. Watching it back to back with BBTS how on earth did you manage to stay awake? lol


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 5, 2012)

Steve12553, I hope you saw the 1980 Roger Corman original with actor Vic Morrow, rather than the 1995 remake with actor Robert Carradine. Big difference.

Anyway. These old monster movies are all pretty much the same with creatures attacking people and then being disposed of in the end (usually). I liked the original flick because it was a little like an H.P. Lovecraft tale with fish mutants.

Not everyone wants to watch a low-budget creature feature except for fans who enjoy the genre like myself. 

Hmm, I think it's time to see _Humanoids From the Deep_ again.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 10, 2012)

Starbeast said:


> Steve12553, I hope you saw the 1980 Roger Corman original with actor Vic Morrow, rather than the 1995 remake with actor Robert Carradine. Big difference.....


 
Vic Morrow and Doug McClure. Stellar cast(?). A lot of fun.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember it mainly for the really crappy sound editing and a line which, despite many rewinds and attempts to make any more sense out of it, I heard as:

 "Get off your antique manners - I'm a professional scientist!"


----------



## psychotick (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

I remember the movie well, though here in the southern lands it was marketed as "Monster". Not sure why. It was a lot of fun though, and it must have had something to it since they did a remake. And the ending - so very "Alien".

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## JunkMonkey (May 5, 2012)

psychotick said:


> here in the southern lands it was marketed as "Monster". Not sure why.



It was easier to spell?  

I'll get my coat....


----------



## steve12553 (May 5, 2012)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I remember the movie well, though here in the southern lands it was marketed as "Monster". Not sure why. It was a lot of fun though, and it must have had something to it since they did a remake. And the ending - so very "Alien".
> 
> Cheers, Greg.


 
Obviously, someone much smarter than you or I determined that many more people in your neck of the woods would be attracted to "monsters" as opposed to "Humanoids"
This is probably among the many decisions made about film marketing such as dubbing the movie *Mad Max* from Australian English into American English or putting quotation marks aound the word "Crocodile" in the movie *Crocodile Dundee* so that American audiences wouldn't think it was about a real crocodile. I'm frequently insulted by marketing changes. I'd like to see the works are the directors/producers/writers intended but sometimes it's just not to be.


----------

